# That Damned House - January 2014



## antonymes (Jan 29, 2014)

Visited with the enigma that is Mars Lander after an aborted plan to visit with Naked Eye, this beautiful wreck in the middle of a field in the middle of nowhere was full of dirty, dark secrets. A long walk along muddy paths, but fun anyway.

No history, but a beautiful little find that I'd been after for ages. Enjoy!

After a long walk, we're there…




Beware




Inside the cottage




The mysterious floating box




At the window




Wonky table




2 kettles?




Cognac




Corned Beef




Downstairs window




Addiction




Baskets




Brains in a bottle




Wellingtons and television




Peeled paint porn




Upstairs window




Superstar boss is going hunting




Receipts




The listening mirror




Dead bed




The wicker chair




Trousers




Dirty Wallpaper




The secret room




Thanks for looking. More posts son.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 29, 2014)

Great find and shots as normal


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 29, 2014)

Fantastic report, what a great find!
Looks like soneone may have been cooking up crack! 
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 29, 2014)

*Crackin set mush!! Nice n moody!! *


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 29, 2014)

Excellent pictures. Your report has it all, window shots, peeling paint and of course the tellywellies!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow what a great find, lovely to see something like this untouched!


----------



## Nikokas (Jan 29, 2014)

Wonderful find !!! Amazing how it is so "well preserved" !!!

Ate Ja


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 29, 2014)

I must say Ian, as mush as i don't like HDR your pictures are wonderful you've done her proud....you've captured every bit of her some bits i missed and why i didn't think to take the chair down from the window sill i have no idea especially when what was revealed was a floating box!!!! pics 4&5 pop pickers....the floating box! spooky!! Well done old bean!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 29, 2014)

Youv,e done a great job with these,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 29, 2014)

Lovely shots! Looks so quaint


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 29, 2014)

beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 29, 2014)

Blown away by that , a genuine epic account of the place. Was great to go exploring with you again


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 30, 2014)

Bloody lovely! Love that window receipt flower  And two kettles...maybe one for tea, and one for hot water bottles so you can use the same water foreverrrrrr and not have rubbery tea. That's what I use to do when I had a proper stove anyway. Heehee the floating box is clever, nicely done


----------



## ZombieNemesis (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't know what setting you have on your camera but it makes your pics almost dream like...it's brilliant.


----------



## Pilot (Jan 31, 2014)

Really lovely shots. Thank you for taking the care and time to frame them so well.


----------



## antonymes (Jan 31, 2014)

ZombieNemesis said:


> I don't know what setting you have on your camera but it makes your pics almost dream like...it's brilliant.



I generally use the "derelict" or "deep dreams" settings. Always seems to do the trick


----------



## antonymes (Jan 31, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Blown away by that , a genuine epic account of the place. Was great to go exploring with you again



Absolutely. Let's do it again soon mate. Increase the peaks!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow love this! Thank you!


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

Fantastic find. I love that vintage TV.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 5, 2014)

awww so sweet!


----------



## kowalsky (Feb 5, 2014)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Sprog (Mar 2, 2014)

Those pictures are amazing, they almost look like paintings to me.

Looking at the full size version of the Brains image, amd I the only one who see's a very small dog with big floppy ears in that bottle!?


----------



## jammy (Mar 22, 2014)

seriously creepy...


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yummy pics! I love HDR photography when done tastefully like this. Great post, excellent find!


----------



## billygroat (Apr 22, 2014)

Breathtaking, I love your pics!


----------



## Stussy (Apr 23, 2014)

Stunning pics, great location!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Apr 23, 2014)

Perhaps they drank grandly on tea and cognac?! The floating box is freaking me out, nice shots, great effort.


----------



## beksutherland (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm new to this site and been looking through a lot and this one is my favourite!! I love how untouched it is. Thank you!!


----------



## logic.al (Apr 28, 2014)

Amazing shots. This place looks great.


----------



## ginder66 (May 3, 2014)

fantastic pictures


----------



## Onmyown (May 3, 2014)

Simply fantastic, I could spend days at this site taking shots like these, thanks for sharing


----------



## Onmyown (May 13, 2014)

Some great shots there mate, love the pinkish hue of time on the decor.


----------



## billygroat (May 13, 2014)

Wonderful, thanks!

Glad I'm not the only one who spotted the floating box!

Super find!


----------



## perth45 (May 13, 2014)

First of all....WHAT A FIND.....a real GEM....I'd be in my element to find such a place........your photography is absolutely TOP CLASS....I use the term 'jaw- on- the- floor' on the odd occasion that photography excites and inspires me ( I'm a photographer myself) and all of your photographs of this wonderful place are in a class of their own....I applaud you, respect to you....!!!!


----------



## metalflake11 (May 14, 2014)

Great stuff, fantastc photography.


----------



## ZeaJane (May 17, 2014)

What a cool little place! I do love the wall paper


----------



## laurasheep (May 18, 2014)

Fantastic shots!!


----------

